
Show HN: Keel – automated Kubernetes deployment updates - deforciant
https://webhookrelay.com/kubernetes/automation/2017/07/17/introducing-keel/
======
deforciant
Hi HN,

I have been using k8s for a while on Google Container Engine and what I found
missing was a tool to automatically update my deployments. Cloudbuild is great
to build images and Kubernetes on f1-micro nodes is very cheap to run
therefore I decided to build a lightweight service to fully automate my
delivery workflow.

Currently I need only to tag an image on Github and after few minutes I get an
updated k8s deployment. Feedback is welcome!

